# record 10 speed 50/34 chainrings



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

I've looked at the usual places but seem to have a hard time finding these C/R combinations.

Can anyone out there point me in the right direction? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

amicus said:


> I've looked at the usual places but seem to have a hard time finding these C/R combinations.
> 
> Can anyone out there point me in the right direction? I'd really appreciate it.


I've been having a hard time finding 52/36 chain rings and was going to post a similar thread. Hopefully whoever turns you on to the rings you're after can help me too.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

If you're after originals, be prepared for a hefty bill. 50/34 are all that is available for 10 speed, 52/36 are 11 only. An alternative to Campagnolo original rings is Miche.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

ultimobici said:


> If you're after originals, be prepared for a hefty bill. 50/34 are all that is available for 10 speed, 52/36 are 11 only. An alternative to Campagnolo original rings is Miche.


I'll pay the hefty bill...where can I buy them? I want 11 speed rings...I just noticed the OP asked about 10 speed. 

If you could point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it very much.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Universal Cycles -- Chainrings > Road Chainrings > Campagnolo Chainrings


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Should have stock very soon. Bear in mind Campagnolo have only recently released chainsets in 52/36 so replacement chainrings will be a way behind. 
PM me for details.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Also check if you need regular or EVO chainrings for the 11 speed. 

For older 10 speed cranks Ribble sells much cheaper Stronglight rings:

Stronglight Zicral 7075 110mm Camp 9/10 Chainring, CHAINRINGS


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

Found some 

Chainrings - Excel Sports


----------

